# Best websites for clear presentation of the Gospel



## Croghanite (Feb 23, 2007)

Looking for some good sites about the Christian faith to send to an unbelieving co-worker. Sites that show what it means to be a Christian, what a Christian is responsable for etc.

I have given him the gospel and he has requested info that he can read online.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 23, 2007)

A Puritan's Mind  

Check Monergism as well.


----------



## Croghanite (Feb 23, 2007)

Monergism is hard to navigate through. One would be frustrated easily.
A puritans mind has been sent.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2007)

Google "Chick Tracts"!


----------



## Croghanite (Feb 24, 2007)

bump


----------

